# RIP Pretzel



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((((hugs)))) Do yoy have a pic of Pretzel to share with us?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going to go scan some more pictures in tomorrow. Here is one off of facebook, it was Scott's first time riding a horse so he got to ride Pretzel...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She was very pretty, again sorry for your loss.


----------

